# VHS Videos Digitalisieren mit Vegas 7.0



## Steph1509 (4. April 2008)

Hallo

habe mal ne Frage bezüglich zu VEGAS 7.0.

Ich habe vor alte Formel1  Rennen von VHS mit Vegas 7.0 zu digitalisieren, um diese mir später an einem LCD Fernseher angucken zu können?

Nun zu meiner Frage, was benötige ich an zusätzlicher  Hardware (TV Karte etc).

Habe gelesen das es nicht die beste Lösung sei VHS Filme mit einer TV Karte zu digitalisieren, sonder mit einem DV -Camcorder.....


Die andere Frage lautet  wie kann ich eine digitalisierte  Datei so bearbeiten das sie 

*1. auf einen DVD Rohling mit 4,7GB passt (Dateigröße der originalen Datei beträgt oft über 30 GB)*

*2. Was muß ich machen das ich mir das Video auch später am LCD Fernseher in einer Auflösung von 720p  anschauen kann, ist dies überhaupt möglich?*


----------



## chmee (5. April 2008)

A. Es muss nicht - darf aber - unbedingt Vegas sein. Der Digitalisiervorgang hat nichts mit der Software zu tun.

B. Hier nochmal zum Verständnis:

*TV-Karte*
Eine TV-Karte ist grundsätzlich zum Empfang von Fernsehsignalen gedacht, die in einem Frequenzband codiert sind, zB Antenne, Kabel, Satellit oÄ. Manchmal hat so eine TV-Karte auch einen Videoeingang, FBAS(Cinch), selten SVideo (YC). Die Qualität entspricht VCD-Auflösung, ist also kaum geeignet, hohe Qualität zu erreichen.

*Videokarte oder VideoIn-Option*
Ist ausschließlich dazu gedacht, Videosignale in Computerdaten umzuwandeln, Eingänge können sein von FBAS bis HD-SDI. Abhängig vom Eingang (oder auch Mehrere) ist auch der Preis. FBAS findet man meistens an USB-Mpeg-Wandlern, die man ab etwa 40Euro bekommt, nach Oben gibt es kaum Grenzen, bis zu 5stellige Beträge.

*Firewireanschluß*
Ausnahmefall, da billig, oft schon Onboard. Hat sich als Anschluß für DV und HDV-Kameras durchgesetzt. Auflösungen entweder SD ( PAL zB 720x576 ) oder HDV in den verschiedenen Formen. Darf man nicht als Videokarte zählen, da dieser Anschluß nichts umwandelt, sondern lediglich digitale Daten überträgt.

Nun wieder zum Thema :
Wenn eine DV-Kamera einen Analog-Input hat, dann kann man die Kamera als Wandler missbrauchen, um analoge Signale in ein DV-Signal umzuwandeln und über Firewire in den Rechner zu spielen.

zu 1. Das hängt mit der Kompressionsstärke und dem Format zusammen. DV ist ein zum Schneiden geeignetes Format, zum Wiedergeben und Archivieren ist Mpeg2 oder Mpeg4 geeignet, welches auf den DVD bzw.Bluray-Scheiben benutzt wird. Ergo muss jede Datei umcodiert werden, bevor sie auf eine DVD darf.

zu 2. Eine VHS-Aufnahme in 720p umzuwandeln ist erstmal Humbug. Heisst nämlich, von 352x288px auf 1280x720 aufblasen, was definitiv schrecklich aussehen wird und den Aufwand nicht lohnt.

Mein Tip: Überlegen, wieviel Geld Du ausgeben möchtest. Unterm Strich ist wohl die preiswerteste Methode, eine USB-Box zu kaufen, die Mpeg2 erstellen kann. Damit hast Du direkt beim Abspielen und Aufnehmen auf dem Rechner eine DVD-konforme Datei. Sicherlich liegt solch einer Box auch noch eine Software bei, die Dir behilflich ist.

zB Dazzle VideoCreator-Serie - ab etwa 60Euro.

weitere Anbieter zB:
Pinnacle - MovieBox 510
Terratec - Grabster 150 MX

mfg chmee


----------

